# Adult Parody Group Looking For Scene Artists



## Dapper Gent (Jul 27, 2017)

I wasn't exactly sure where I was supposed to post this at, so if it's in the wrong place please let me know and I'll have it moved or removed.


I'm part of a game group that's focusing on parody adult/hentai games. Pokemorph, a game involving Pokemon anthromorphs, is our current project though we plan on developing it into a trilogy; Pokemorph, Pokemorph: Pink and Pokemorph Revolution. Some links to the game and sample artwork (haven't uploaded anything to Fur Affinity) will be provided below.

We're looking for an artist or two that falls under one of the following:


Can do anime art (preferably similar to the Pokemon Anime series).
Can mimic another artist's style (to reflect the styles of the current artists)
Has a style that compliments the other two.

Someone who can do line arts would be great but being able to fully color the picture would be ideal. We're trying to give it a professional look and have the artwork mesh together between the artists.

About the job:


Currently not a paying gig. We have a patron but we're mainly using that as emergency funds for the group. We hope that one day we'll be making enough to support the group but right now we're doing it for fun.
Be part of the story! Have your character join the M.E.S.A. or Prime Team! Complete with your own avatar, place in the story and custom pokemorph team!
Artistic license for scenes. Starting with the chapter after joining the team, you'll be able to create the pictures first while we build a story around the scene. Send a message to inquire more about this.
Not just Pokemon! We have other games that are shelved until we finish with the trilogy. We have games such as the Legend of Zelda: Ebon Goddesses, Vault 69, Dizney Whores and a few others waiting on the back burners.
Main forum: Legend of Krystal Forums • View topic - PokéMorph (Update: v1.63 7/1/17) (NSFW) (game download can be found here)
Deviant Art: DarkImpulses on DeviantArt (NSFW)


----------



## Dapper Gent (Aug 9, 2017)

Still looking for an artist or two.


----------



## Dapper Gent (Sep 8, 2017)

Stilllll looking!


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2017)

So this isn't a paying gig?


----------



## Dapper Gent (Sep 11, 2017)

No, it's not. We hope it will become one some day but alas, it is purely voluntary at this time.

Fortunately the job itself is easy with the right skill set. Unfortunately the position is needed to pick up development and thus draw in more patrons. It's borderline catch-22.


----------



## Dapper Gent (Sep 20, 2017)

Still prowling around for someone. Also looking for anyone familiar with programming in gamemaker.


----------



## Dapper Gent (Nov 6, 2017)

Still looking for some assistance on this project.


----------



## W00lies (Nov 6, 2017)

Have you tried posting this under art exchange and trades? People offer and ask for freebies there all the time. You might have some luck.


----------



## Dapper Gent (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll repost it there. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Dapper Gent (Nov 9, 2017)

We're going to be hosting a live stream Q&A on Saturday November 11th at 6:30pm US-est. We'll be hanging around for 2-3 hours to answer any questions that the fanbase may have about the game, upcoming engines, pokemorph lore, whatever you want to ask about! We'll be conducting it through youtube. Just look for Dark Impulses, it should have our trademark purple face icon.


----------



## Dapper Gent (Nov 11, 2017)

We're live streaming now at Dark Impulses Live Stream - YouTube Gaming However, we won't be officially starting for another 40 minutes.


----------



## Dapper Gent (Jan 12, 2018)

We've been absent for a bit due to holidays and the team taking a much needed vacation but we're kicking our search up again. Still looking for an artist.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 12, 2018)

Because this is seeking artwork for free, it should not be posted here.  Please ask for free artwork only in the Art Exchange.


----------

